# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  how do I weight many lines at once in a graph?

## Mr. Owl

I want to use scatter plot with lines and the default is thin light weight
lines.  I want to change all lines to heavy weight thickness without
formating each series.  There are many series.

----------


## Andy Pope

Hi,

You can not apply formatting to ALL series at once.
The best you can do is to format the first series and then use the up
arrow key to move through the series and press F4 to repeat the
formatting as each series is selected.

Cheers
Andy

Mr. Owl wrote:
> I want to use scatter plot with lines and the default is thin light weight
> lines.  I want to change all lines to heavy weight thickness without
> formating each series.  There are many series.

--

Andy Pope, Microsoft MVP - Excel
http://www.andypope.info

----------


## Mr. Owl

Andy,

Well that's really cool!!  I didn't know the F4 trick and I'll explore its
use more now.  That procedure is just fine for me.  Thank you very much

Owl

"Andy Pope" wrote:

> Hi,
>
> You can not apply formatting to ALL series at once.
> The best you can do is to format the first series and then use the up
> arrow key to move through the series and press F4 to repeat the
> formatting as each series is selected.
>
> Cheers
> Andy
>
> Mr. Owl wrote:
> > I want to use scatter plot with lines and the default is thin light weight
> > lines.  I want to change all lines to heavy weight thickness without
> > formating each series.  There are many series.
>
> --
>
> Andy Pope, Microsoft MVP - Excel
> http://www.andypope.info
>

----------


## Philippe

Hi Owl,

I did it 3 weeks ago for 60 lines plot, but don't have the VBA code at
home. Basically you can get the total count of the series within the
graph and within a loop apply the appropriate weigth to each line (it
is a specific command)
Can send you the code as soon as I get back to work next week.

Best regards
Philippe

> Andy,
>
> Well that's really cool!!  I didn't know the F4 trick and I'll explore its
> use more now.  That procedure is just fine for me.  Thank you very much
>
> Owl
>
> "Andy Pope" wrote:
>
> > Hi,
> >
> > You can not apply formatting to ALL series at once.
> > The best you can do is to format the first series and then use the up
> > arrow key to move through the series and press F4 to repeat the
> > formatting as each series is selected.
> >
> > Cheers
> > Andy
> >
> > Mr. Owl wrote:
> > > I want to use scatter plot with lines and the default is thin light weight
> > > lines.  I want to change all lines to heavy weight thickness without
> > > formating each series.  There are many series.
> >
> > --
> >
> > Andy Pope, Microsoft MVP - Excel
> > http://www.andypope.info
> >

----------


## Mr. Owl

Philippe,

This is great support!  Andy's F4 trick is easy enough for me.  I do
occasionally use the macros, though I'm not good at it.   If I have many
similar graphs to do, I'll get one formated and save it by all means.  Then
copy>paste/formats to get a whole series the way I want in the next graphs or
after I make changes in other graphs.

Thanks guys.

Owl

"Philippe" wrote:

> Hi Owl,
>
> I did it 3 weeks ago for 60 lines plot, but don't have the VBA code at
> home. Basically you can get the total count of the series within the
> graph and within a loop apply the appropriate weigth to each line (it
> is a specific command)
> Can send you the code as soon as I get back to work next week.
>
> Best regards
> Philippe
>
> > Andy,
> >
> > Well that's really cool!!  I didn't know the F4 trick and I'll explore its
> > use more now.  That procedure is just fine for me.  Thank you very much
> >
> > Owl
> >
> > "Andy Pope" wrote:
> >
> > > Hi,
> > >
> > > You can not apply formatting to ALL series at once.
> > > The best you can do is to format the first series and then use the up
> > > arrow key to move through the series and press F4 to repeat the
> > > formatting as each series is selected.
> > >
> > > Cheers
> > > Andy
> > >
> > > Mr. Owl wrote:
> > > > I want to use scatter plot with lines and the default is thin light weight
> > > > lines.  I want to change all lines to heavy weight thickness without
> > > > formating each series.  There are many series.
> > >
> > > --
> > >
> > > Andy Pope, Microsoft MVP - Excel
> > > http://www.andypope.info
> > >
>
>

----------


## AlvinEF

Just looking for a solution for the same issue.  however, clicking the arrow key doesn't lead to any cursor movement.  
Could you please explain when to do the arrow key clicking, with one serial line selected (not work in my case)? 
Thanks

----------


## FDibbins

> Just looking for a solution for the same issue.  however, clicking the arrow key doesn't lead to any cursor movement.  
> Could you please explain when to do the arrow key clicking, with one serial line selected (not work in my case)? 
> Thanks



*Administrative Note:*

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

We are happy to help, however whilst you feel your request is similar to this thread, experience has shown that things soon get confusing when answers refer to particular cells/ranges/sheets which are unique to your post and not relevant to the original.

Please see Forum Rule #4 about hijacking and start a new thread for your query.

If you are not familiar with how to start a new thread see the FAQ: How to start a new thread

----------


## AlvinEF

Sorry about it. I was thinking this will reduce repeated threads.  I will see if I could take it off.  Thanks.

----------

